# Sexing help???



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

I am completely doubting my original sexing decisions. I did it based on nipples which now I can't see!!! Anyways what do people think?


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2012)

I'm gonna say 3 girls?

ETA: That's going from sexing pics I found, I've not sexed that many mice and I've only had boys here before


----------



## kodakkuki (Aug 8, 2011)

I'd say girl... But that's not to say it isn't a boy...


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Lol thanks both. Just realised I didn't specify...these are three different mice!


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

They look like girls to me, no bum conkers:lol:


----------



## Colette (Jan 2, 2010)

All girls IMO. 

The ano-genital gap is normally about double that in males, and you can see the hair lies differently (in females you get like a reverse parting where the hair on either side grows inwards towards the midline, often leaving a thin bald line, in males they are fully fuzzy in this area).

What did you think they were before, based on nipples?


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Colette said:


> All girls IMO.
> 
> The ano-genital gap is normally about double that in males, and you can see the hair lies differently (in females you get like a reverse parting where the hair on either side grows inwards towards the midline, often leaving a thin bald line, in males they are fully fuzzy in this area).
> 
> What did you think they were before, based on nipples?


Ah ok. Thought boy girl girl.


----------



## Colette (Jan 2, 2010)

This is the best mouse-sexing site I've found - the pics at all ages are great:
Sexing Mice with Pictures! ~ How to Tell a Female (girl) Mouse from a Male (boy) Mouse

You can see not only how big the ano-genital gap is, but what I mean about the different hair growth.

Out of curiosity, how old are they now? Adult males should be pretty obvious, as Wobbles so nicely puts is!


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Colette said:


> This is the best mouse-sexing site I've found - the pics at all ages are great:
> Sexing Mice with Pictures! ~ How to Tell a Female (girl) Mouse from a Male (boy) Mouse
> 
> You can see not only how big the ano-genital gap is, but what I mean about the different hair growth.
> ...


They're four weeks old...just.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

does any one else find it amusing that the mousy in the first pic is doing a poo? :lol: :lol: :lol:

i would also say 3 girls


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Lil Miss said:


> does any one else find it amusing that the mousy in the first pic is doing a poo? :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> i would also say 3 girls


Shhh...SHE'S sensitive about it!!

And....I have seen nipples on that one! Which helps!


----------



## peter0 (Oct 4, 2011)

I'd say 3 girls too but i can see why you thought the 1st one might be a boy as the space is a bit wider but i'd still say a girl


----------

